
What happened to the chess community after computers became stronger players? - bhaumik
https://np.reddit.com/r/chess/comments/49x24h/what_happened_to_the_chess_community_after/d0vndt3
======
orionblastar
I used to meet at a coffee shop in a Barnes and Noble for a chess club
meeting. Called We're Just Pawns. I had a chess set and a timer.

Chess websites changed that to play against other humans and smart phone apps
to play chess against another human or an AI.

I used to play the Chessmaster series game and at one time National Lampoons
Chess Manic 5 billion and 1. Even Battlechess. The AI gets harder to beat with
each new version. The Fritz engine for example can use a book library of moves
and figure out your openings and counter them.

